# Project My dream Garage



## F1 CJE UK

Hi All I am starting work on overhauling my Garage. I was sharing this space with my dad's New X6 but due its size he decided to build a new unit before he ended up doing damage trying to squeeze through the small doors.

Old photo













1st part of the upgrade was two electric Doors which give much better access and security, then I boarded the side door and window with thick strong board and added a good quality combination security code entry lock onto the door. I have doubled the lighting adding 6 strip light to give a real boost to the light levels. All I need to add now is a alarm and maybe a Camera system.



















The next stage was painting the out side to make it blend into the other buildings that have been built around it. I have opted for Tecnos White paint which is amazing, expensive but well worth the cost. All the photos are after only one coat so a few more layers will really improve the finish.




























Next step is the inside, I really want a very clean looking Garage white wall with some motorsport memorabilia. Then I move onto the hard job getting the flooring correct? any ideas or adivce would be great.

OK back to work for me


----------



## SBerlyn

Black and white checkered lino floor would be a winner for me!

Looking great so far!

S


----------



## JB052

Excellent


----------



## Paul N

wicked space how about carpet for the floor thats what i've got to put down


----------



## dreamclio200cup

Paul N said:


> wicked space how about carpet for the floor thats what i've got to put down


in my opinion i would't toch carpet. dont get me wrong with it being soft and adding that one extra but when it comes to spilliages and oil leaks and what not it will be a disaster. somthing non slippery and absorbent i suppose.


----------



## dalecyt

black rubber tiles would probably be best, expensive though

what is down just now?


----------



## james_death

Fantastic....:thumb:


----------



## Chicane

dreamclio200cup said:


> *in my opinion i would't toch carpet*. dont get me wrong with it being soft and adding that one extra but when it comes to spilliages and oil leaks and what not it will be a disaster. *somthing non slippery and absorbent i suppose.*


like a carpet? :lol:


----------



## 47p2

Nice project, well done.

Flooring has to be durable as well as waterproof, wet carpet is not a good idea. I'm looking at ceramic tiles at the moment but the problem with them is they can get slippery when wet, rubber tiles allow water in between the joints again causing dampness and rubber or PVC sheeting will cause dampness to be drawn up from below unless your concrete slab has a complete DPC underneath. No easy answer for flooring in this country because of the weather, and I'm still thinking along the ceramic tile route.


----------



## yetizone

Nice space..! Progressing nicely. :thumb:

Floor wise, paint is also an option. Regal floor paint is rather good: http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/floor-paint/

Comes in a wide range of colours and is durable. Two pack for the ultimate hard wearing finish though. Single pack for flexibility as you can patch areas when needed without having to mix new paint etc, but is less hard wearing. They are very helpful if you call them too.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Thanks guys some great advice.

The floor was painted last year with normal floor paint from "the decorator centre" they sell mostly to the trade so I had high hopes. Maybe it down to poor application and preparation but the finish in places is poor. 









Upgraded security, Expensive but well worth it. (we use these at work and if they can take 100 people using them every day then I am sure it will last for just me










Over the winter I used a old carpet from the house just to keep the tyres clean and dry on the Subaru (track day/ summer car) but as other have said above as soon as it got dam it started to rot giving off a really bad smell. Would love to go with plastic flooring but the cost is too high for me at the present.

Over the weekend I added a 2nd coat to the outside which now looks great. This morning I started the prep work and gave the new wood on the doors and windows a quick coat. 









I also did some DIY and built a small shelve to house my track day exhaust.


----------



## Clark @ PB

We have Ecotile flooring in our studio and would highly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Thanks I will give them a call :thumb:



yetizone said:


> Nice space..! Progressing nicely. :thumb:
> 
> Floor wise, paint is also an option. Regal floor paint is rather good: http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/floor-paint/
> 
> Comes in a wide range of colours and is durable. Two pack for the ultimate hard wearing finish though. Single pack for flexibility as you can patch areas when needed without having to mix new paint etc, but is less hard wearing. They are very helpful if you call them too.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Clark @ PB said:


> We have Ecotile flooring in our studio and would highly recommend it :thumb:


Thanks Clark, I will look into that as well. Cost compared to durability I suppose. If it meets the PB standard it must be good


----------



## gally

Looks great mate!

What about a lino type product?


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Would that be a normal kitchen style Lino or do they produce specialist garage products? I suppose Lino would be very easy to clean. :thumb:



gally said:


> Looks great mate!
> 
> What about a lino type product?


----------



## Kev_mk3

bloody stunning garage there


----------



## mk2jon

:doublesho Thats nice


----------



## gally

F1 CJE UK said:


> Would that be a normal kitchen style Lino or do they produce specialist garage products? I suppose Lino would be very easy to clean. :thumb:


There are lots of industrial ones used in factories mate, they curve up the wall and I don't think they're too bad when wet either.


----------



## paul syverson

Altro white rock flooring is one that curves up the wall


----------



## PaulN

Looking good so far, is the new garage plastered block work? Shame the original garage couldnt have been finished the same.

Agree about the paint, dont think it ever is perfect. Maybe a nice large tile under each wheel.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## markc

F1 CJE UK said:


> Thanks guys some great advice.
> 
> The floor was painted last year with normal floor paint from "the decorator centre" they sell mostly to the trade so I had high hopes. Maybe it down to poor application and preparation but the finish in places is poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded security, Expensive but well worth it. (we use these at work and if they can take 100 people using them every day then I am sure it will last for just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the winter I used a old carpet from the house just to keep the tyres clean and dry on the Subaru (track day/ summer car) but as other have said above as soon as it got dam it started to rot giving off a really bad smell. Would love to go with plastic flooring but the cost is too high for me at the present.
> 
> Over the weekend I added a 2nd coat to the outside which now looks great. This morning I started the prep work and gave the new wood on the doors and windows a quick coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some DIY and built a small shelve to house my track day exhaust.


Your floor has gone the same way as mine did,i covered the floor with anti fatique mats off e bay,much better imo!!!:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

Looking good so far.


----------



## nick1275

Clark @ PB said:


> We have Ecotile flooring in our studio and would highly recommend it :thumb:


x2 i have it in my garage, im a floorlayer by trade and had some left over on a job :thumb:


----------



## Teddy

I always wanted a tiled garage floor. Bodyshops and main dealer workshops have them...what happens if they drop a spanner onto it though?

A lovely cream carpet gets my vote in a garage but only any good for summer cars only.


----------



## Paul N

I spoke to a few carpet suppliers and explained what i was going to use it for and they advised a one called Bamba its rubber backed and designed for heavy industrial and retail applications. This also doesn't smell when soaked and dried out.


----------



## v8ddg

lucky guy, it looks great


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Thanks all. More progress on the weekend. Will look into all the floor ideas.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Update after a weekends hard work.























































http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j123/F1CJEUK/IMG_8733.jpg[/IMG

Just the floor to do when I get some spare cash and time.


----------



## AdrianW

*garage flooring*

http://www.actionflooring.co.uk/?gclid=CK-qgePFoakCFUFC4Qodmypxsw


----------



## F1 CJE UK

will get a price from them. thanks


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Update

OK we are having a little more building work next to my garage so I have decided to build a dedicated detailing store so I can keep my kit and parts safe and sound.

The door comes off the back wall on the right. (sorry its not that clear on the photos)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Looking good.


----------



## peanut1

Just found that!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interlocking-Gym-Garage-Anti-Fatigue-Floor-Play-Mats-D-/140540284719?pt=UK_Flooring&var=&hash=item66731a45a0[/URL]


----------



## F1 CJE UK

thanks for the post guys, 

Looks good Peanut, I have painted the floor with some paint from my dads work as a start.

maybe those mats would work directly under the car to stop the warm rubber lifting up the paint.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

small update, not 100% happy with the floor so will look into floor mats....


----------



## Leemack

Looking good matey - Nice man cave


----------



## F1 CJE UK

lol, Next step is a cheap set of kitchen units and a sink Man cave complete :thumb:


----------



## SiT

The picture outside looking in with both doors open - what lights do you have on the porch part shining down on the white front?? Looks super white and very fresh!

Lovely project - i wish i had the room to do something similar.

Si


----------



## littlejack

looking good mate.... The floor looks fine


----------



## dubber

Perfection, a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

sorry Iphone photos, another hard weekend but its starting to get there.


----------



## JJ_

SO SO amazing, brillaint mate.


----------



## Mad Ad

Very nice matey, Looking forward to the completed project


----------



## DNZ 21

Very nice garage that mate


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Thanks guys


----------



## maestegman

Great work. Nice one on the updates too. No doubt a lot of equally-jealous DWers out there on this one


----------



## paul (big h)

nice work looks good


----------



## kempe

Looking good buddy :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

Not sure about the lighting - why do you want little circles of light on the floor? But the rest looks great. Wish we had space to extend the garage as they never seem to make them big enough...


----------



## F1 CJE UK

SteveyG said:


> Not sure about the lighting - why do you want little circles of light on the floor? But the rest looks great. Wish we had space to extend the garage as they never seem to make them big enough...


To make the side building work the roof had to be a little lower than I would have liked, I have 8 roof lights which give a good spread of light without being too hot just above your head.

Iphone photos don't show the light well.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Hot water taken care of with a catering kettle (3.5L) I had considered getting a small water boiler but seemed a waste for low use.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Just to add when the main garage lights are on the light levels are really boosted. Very odd The photos have come out very dull but the light levels are very good inside the building, maybe it’s the flash?


----------



## JJ_

Lol you must love tea ! I have an urn but I use it to fill my buckets !!


----------



## 20vKarlos

love this!! it looks so good... i want the Impreza!!


----------



## BlueZero

Wow, looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Carlos_Bilibio

Very nice man !!!


----------



## wish wash

Looks like a great place now


----------



## Phil H

very impressive mate, any updates?


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Phil H said:


> very impressive mate, any updates?


I have been doing a few bits over the last few week, getting some outdoor speakers set up etc. I have also decided to try and run some insulator in the roof space to try and keep the room as warm as possible. Will update for reference after the weekend as long as it's not to cold.


----------



## PaulN

Great photos and coming on nicely. I would consider piping hot water or sorting a supply there before your too far along. Seems a shame not to have running hot water in there.

PaulN


----------



## F1 CJE UK

I fully agree however as my garage is up at the stables it’s around 150m away from the house preventing any easy solution. I have considered a small boiler however I am not sure how effective this would be as I don’t want to leave it running due to cost and waiting 20-30min just to get warm water would be a real pain and could work out very expensive. 

Any ideas ?


----------



## quango86

You can geta small instant water heater for under the sink that connects into the hot tap heatrae sadia make them


----------



## *MrB*

Excellent garage and work area


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Ok guys sorry for the slow updates my pc decided to give up the go.

I decided that I needed to insulate the roof a little more, after a long cold winter I was shocked how much time I was spending in my new man cave. It seemed such a waste to be running a heater when most of the heat will be leaving as quickly as it came. (the roof also developed a small leak caused by driving rain so this was also corrected.










NextJob was to finish off the quick and dirty outdoor speakers I had built for my car wash/ car port area.



















Very badly made Prototypes



















Once I had figured the concept I went out and bought some better wood spent a few hours perfecting them (very pleased with the result)


----------



## F1 CJE UK

I found some Ecotitles being thrown away by a company next to work, Yes please!!! just covers the subaru floor space. My plan is to by some more as soon as we get into summer. I also plan on getting a storage bubble for the Subaru next year rather than very tastefull old bedding. :doublesho



























(The mess is a collection of Subaru parts that are being shed for its winter diet)


----------



## F1 CJE UK

sorry for the bad photos, been using the IPhone rather than the SLR


----------



## PrestigeChris

Epic!


----------



## F1 CJE UK

thanks, I really need the subaru back on the road. I must have too much spare time.


----------



## Andrew125

That's incredible..Love the attention to detail. Especially the Clip Hanging rack for all your spray dispensers. It seems you have thought of everything.

I agree the old bed covers have got to go though. 

Very envious here.


----------



## craigblues

I still love this garage project.


----------



## Grande_GTi

I dont think ive ever been this jealous before in my life ever 

Hats off to you mate looks spot on


----------



## jamesgti

Very nice.


----------



## Mark Chandler

Power shower for hot water maybe ?


----------



## fpan

Amazing garage!
I would love to have half of your free time to work on the car!


----------



## DMH-01

Looks very good mate :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

I love this garage looks amazing !


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Thanks for all the great feedback, 

Just need to get the floor sorted when I get some spare money, Subaru’s back on top of the priorities. It’s so much better to have a nice working environment. 

For the last few weeks the Subaru has been spread across the width of the garage so I can take the interior out and tweak a few other parts. Its great to be able to leave all the tools out and do little bits every day rather than rushing the job.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Mark Chandler said:


> Power shower for hot water maybe ?


sounds like a good idea, another job for winter :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Grande_GTi said:


> I dont think ive ever been this jealous before in my life ever
> 
> Hats off to you mate looks spot on


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit

Amazing garage..I think that's more luxurious than our house!
Edd


----------



## cableguy1984

Epic garage... i was quite happy with mine. Thanks to you i am now looking to build an extension :wall:


----------



## SirFozzalot

Love it! :argie:


----------



## Audriulis

I would live in that garage


----------



## Phil H

Awesome!!


----------



## ercapoccia

Fantastic garage mate!


----------



## phil_m_rob

That is absolutely amazing mate. Love it - I can but hope one day I'll have something similar!


----------



## martin_46

Great work! Love it! :thumb:


----------



## ravi811

Love this garage


----------



## MEH4N

very nice. I would just live there lol


----------



## GTISnoopy

Really liking the added extension for the detailing store.


----------



## cossienuts

awesoem wish i had this sort of space to work in


----------



## Hairy Pete

F1 CJE UK said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback,
> 
> Just need to get the floor sorted when I get some spare money, Subaru's back on top of the priorities. It's so much better to have a nice working environment.
> 
> For the last few weeks the Subaru has been spread across the width of the garage so I can take the interior out and tweak a few other parts. Its great to be able to leave all the tools out and do little bits every day rather than rushing the job.


Wish I had all your space, for flooring I used plastic tiles which clip together like scalectrix track. Cost £1k for 6m x 6m garage.


----------



## a1diamond

Looking fantastic such a nice space, whats your views on the floor so far:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Wow thanks guys, Just having a look in this section and found this thread on page one again. Thanks for the kind comments from all!

Looks good Pete, Still saving up for the floor but I really need to get it done, yours looks great.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Small New Years update





































As you can see the bed covers are gone! :thumb:

Heating has also been added, just need to save up for the other part of the floor


----------



## olliecampbell

What make of cover is that?


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Airchamber , seems well made for the price.


----------



## Suberman

That's one lucky scoob.  But in all seriousness, That's the way to keep a scoob as well built as yours. :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell

F1 CJE UK said:


> Airchamber , seems well made for the price.


Looks like a nice piece of kit.

I've always wondered whether to go for one of these or a dehumidifier and do the whole garage.
I guess the benefit of the cover is it keeps the dust off too.


----------



## Jason123

Wow looks good expensive torun?


----------



## F1 CJE UK

olliecampbell said:


> Looks like a nice piece of kit.
> 
> I've always wondered whether to go for one of these or a dehumidifier and do the whole garage.
> I guess the benefit of the cover is it keeps the dust off too.


Thats why I went with it really, it's a cover and I guess it must be more economical than trying to dehumidify the whole garage. You can also still work on the car in the winter without taking it all down/cover off etc :thumb:

Works out at less than £10 a year according to the info on their web site.


----------



## danzman1991

Bit of a bump lol, but any updates?


----------



## mirdif64

F1 CJE UK said:


> Thats why I went with it really, it's a cover and I guess it must be more economical than trying to dehumidify the whole garage. You can also still work on the car in the winter without taking it all down/cover off etc :thumb:
> 
> Works out at less than £10 a year according to the info on their web site.


I've had great success with these
https://www.autopyjama.com/permabag-uk/cars/
Used 2 of them for more than 10 years. Don't need as much room as the airchamber type, nor any power supply.


----------



## focustjohn

Looking very good mate


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Gutted there's not more photos, really nice build. 

:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R

Amazing project and space! very jealous of you


----------



## barkerp

absolutely out of this world mate


----------



## Dawesy90

Amazing project! I like the idea of that air chamber aswell your car will be **** and span for years to come if you keep using that


----------



## 99eunsd

Amazing man cave. Joking aside though, I think this garage is bigger than my whole flat. Living in central Edinburgh definitely limits the space you get!


----------

